# no love for tha funk?



## purplerain (Dec 11, 2012)

I said it before and I will say it again. Shame shame shame


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Back in the day I listened to the P-Funk, uncut funk, The Bomb.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tower of Power long ago taught me I got to funkifize.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Obvious answer: Funkadelic were awesome.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

There was this ride at the Experience Music Project in Seattle, called the Funkadelic. One of those things where you sit on a bit platform with seats that twists and turns as you go down a mind bending path through historical funk concerts, with a narrator that talks really funky. They got rid of the ride as they were putting in the Science Fiction Museum in the same building. 

Its cool, I like it, it grooves hard.

I like James Brown very much.


----------

